# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 20-01-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 12-01-2004.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Sepp Blater flet per futbollin femeror.." (postuar 20-01-2004 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30074

Titulli: "sugjestjononi emer per grup metal" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga joanna)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30070

Titulli: "prezantimi im" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga tonushi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30069

Titulli: "Cfare Win e keni Pc tuaj?" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30068

Titulli: "Frika perhapet si semundje" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30066

Titulli: "Projekti i zhdukjes së shqiptarëve - Ivo Andriq" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30065

Titulli: "A besoni tek magjite?" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30064

Titulli: "Nga Historia e Sportit sipas kolonelit Hill" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30063

Titulli: "Zejnepe Luka, engjelli mbrojtes i skafisteve" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30062

Titulli: "SK TIRANA....dhe fillimet e saj!" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30060

Titulli: "Të Tjerët Për Islamin" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30055

Titulli: "Pak ndihme nuk prish pune.." (postuar 20-01-2004 nga smokkie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30054

Titulli: "Mirmegjes, Mirdita dhe Mirëmbrema" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga gsn)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30053

Titulli: "desktop Snapshots." (postuar 20-01-2004 nga DriniM)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30051

Titulli: "Fotoshop dhe 3ds max" (postuar 20-01-2004 nga DriniM)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30049

Titulli: "Per besimtaret shqiptare" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30043

Titulli: "Ku mund të mesohem t'i bi  çiftelisë?" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30037

Titulli: "Morati  Jep  Doreheqjen !" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30027

Titulli: "Ku do e kaloni San Valentine" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Englander)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30022

Titulli: "Shqiptari që mbron ngjyrat e kombërtares norvegjeze" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Stresi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30021

Titulli: "Studenta Shqiptare: A ju kujtohet viti 1992?" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30018

Titulli: "Kryeministri Rexhepi shkarkon Rexhep Hotin" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30017

Titulli: "AS ROMA KAMPIONE E DIMRIT.Rekord i ri..." (postuar 19-01-2004 nga toroindiavolato)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30015

Titulli: "Recete E Nje Bari Te Lashte" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga SR4Life)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30014

Titulli: "Fiks-Fare" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30013

Titulli: "kos_greqi" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga HRISTIANA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30011

Titulli: "Hej Rinia qe jetoni ne Angli pse nuk takohemi ndonjehere" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Englander)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30010

Titulli: "Cili eshte tipi i gjakut tuaj?" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30008

Titulli: "Ndihme-kam Nje Problem Me Djalin E Vogel!" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Anonima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30007

Titulli: "Barra" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30006

Titulli: "Maria, Eva e Re - nga Etërit e Kishës" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Seminarist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30001

Titulli: "Analize e nje muslimani" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30000

Titulli: "Si mund te lidh dy Monitor paralel?" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29991

Titulli: "Projekti AMBO" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29989

Titulli: "Nje Pyetje per studentat e Greqise:" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29987

Titulli: "Wag the Dog!" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga shigjetari101)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29983

Titulli: "Geri Çipi" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29982

Titulli: "A duhet te lejohet?" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29981

Titulli: "Edhe pse mbyten 21 veta Nano pushon ne vende te huaja!!" (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29980

Titulli: "Ka Kryer Marrdhenie Seksuale Me Djalin E Tezes." (postuar 19-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29979

Titulli: "Gruaja dhe politika." (postuar 19-01-2004 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29978

Titulli: "Ky eshte prezantimi kaptines time!" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga ice_storm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29977

Titulli: "Terrorizmi dhe vendet ku jetoni." (postuar 18-01-2004 nga *DJ-ALDO*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29973

Titulli: "Programim Lojash!" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Pyes_Lotin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29971

Titulli: "Sandalet shkopi dhe misjonaret e krishtere." (postuar 18-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29968

Titulli: "Makarona ne Malin e Tomorrit" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29967

Titulli: "Raporti i UNICEF-it për trafikimin e fëmijëve shqiptarë" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29966

Titulli: "Historiani Sherif Delvina" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29965

Titulli: "Zbavitja  e  te  rinjve  ne  shqiperi" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga all the stars)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29964

Titulli: "Ftesa ne Islam!" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29963

Titulli: "Pasqyra E Faqes" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29961

Titulli: "Nje poezi" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga imenquri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29959

Titulli: "Femija 4 vjecar vret babain" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Erban)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29958

Titulli: "Traktati i Shen Stefanit" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29957

Titulli: "po e bej edhe une nje......" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Gimi02)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29956

Titulli: "Politikat e BE-së dhe vendet ballkanike" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29955

Titulli: "Magbule Berisha: &quot;PASHE BESEN MOS ME VARROSNI NE NORVEGJI&quot;" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29949

Titulli: "Sandër Prosi" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29948

Titulli: "The Ten Most Dangerous Mistakes YOU Probably Do with Women" (postuar 18-01-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29947

Titulli: "Reihman: Çipi, je i pezulluar. Ik në shtëpi!" (postuar 17-01-2004 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29939

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Windows im eshte ..
 o 'Win95' (0 vota)
 o 'Win98' (1 vota)
 o 'Win Me' (0 vota)
 o 'Win Xp' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30068

Sondazh: Cili eshte tipi i gjakut tuaj?
 o 'A+' (1 vota)
 o 'A-' (0 vota)
 o 'B+' (0 vota)
 o 'B-' (0 vota)
 o 'AB+' (1 vota)
 o 'AB-' (0 vota)
 o '0+' (0 vota)
 o '0-' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di!!' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30008

Sondazh: Komentoni!!
 o 'I Papergjegjshem' (0 vota)
 o 'I Pashpirt' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29980

Sondazh: Voto  ''AMBASADORET''  tane !(lejohet  me  shume  se  nje   opzion) !!
 o 'Luan  Krasniqi   (boksier)' (1 vota)
 o 'Kleidi  Kadiu       (balerin)' (0 vota)
 o 'Ferid   Murati      (nobel  ne  mjeksi)' (0 vota)
 o 'Ismail  Kadare    (shkrimtar)' (2 vota)
 o 'Inva     Mula       (soprano)' (0 vota)
 o 'Elvir      Muriqi     (boksier)' (0 vota)
 o 'Leonard  Ajku     (balerin)' (0 vota)
 o 'Altin       Lala       (futbollist)' (0 vota)
 o 'Elsa       Lila         (kengetare)' (1 vota)
 o 'Erkand  Qerimaj  (peshengrites)' (1 vota)
 o 'Afrim      Latifi       (karate)' (0 vota)
 o 'Shpend  Abazi      (boksier)' (0 vota)
 o 'Visar      Zhiti         (shkrimtar)' (0 vota)
 o 'Ilirian      Suli         (peshengrites)' (0 vota)
 o 'Eda         Zari         (kengetare )' (0 vota)
 o 'Ilir           Karafani   (peshengrites)' (0 vota)
 o 'Igli          Tare         (futbollist)' (0 vota)
 o 'Adrian     Aliaj         (futbollist)' (1 vota)
 o 'Bledar     Kola         (futbollist)' (0 vota)
 o 'Gazment  Kapllani   (dok.  i  shkenc.  polit)' (0 vota)
 o 'Sehit        Prizreni    (mundes)' (1 vota)
 o 'Aris          Golemi      (balerin)' (0 vota)
 o 'Altin         Rraklli        (futbollist)' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29913

Sondazh: Cfare tipi jeni ne shoqerine tuaj?
 o 'Agresiv' (0 vota)
 o 'Autoritar' (0 vota)
 o 'Modest' (0 vota)
 o 'I Komunikueshem' (0 vota)
 o 'I Dashur' (1 vota)
 o 'Serioz' (0 vota)
 o 'I Turpshem' (0 vota)
 o 'Shakaxhi' (0 vota)
 o 'Snobist(lol)' (1 vota)
 o 'Varet nga shoqeria' (1 vota)
 o 'Pak nga te gjitha' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29877


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

20-01:
 o ffera (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10268

20-01:
 o RFIKU (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2708

20-01:
 o issa (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3746

20-01:
 o Kahunna (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4762

20-01:
 o Urani (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5835

20-01:
 o polo01 (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7489

20-01:
 o diable (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6491

20-01:
 o rexho (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6787

20-01:
 o apokalipsi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7767
 o zjarridashuris (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7769

20-01:
 o jani (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8137

20-01:
 o Erjon_SR (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8531

20-01:
 o xhabir (45) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9290

20-01:
 o GoldItalian (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10085

20-01:
 o hasan haka (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10378

20-01:
 o matura2000 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11065

21-01:
 o Eriglen - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=43
 o nimf - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=148
 o neopirus - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3090

21-01:
 o olsi beshiri (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1250

21-01:
 o lezha2002 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2527

21-01:
 o VloNjaT (92) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11288

21-01:
 o Ina1 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2113

21-01:
 o don_corleone (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2325

21-01:
 o rezart (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2455

21-01:
 o rezarti - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3227

21-01:
 o Librazhdi (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4462

21-01:
 o e bukura bishe (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5557

21-01:
 o fatbardh (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6024

21-01:
 o nak (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6367

21-01:
 o Leshatori - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7392

21-01:
 o dode gjonaj (45) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8392

21-01:
 o crown (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9451

21-01:
 o Shpirti_l_vogel (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10266

21-01:
 o ceri - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10272

21-01:
 o ela_ca (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10385

21-01:
 o AceZ (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11205
 o Montoya (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11275

21-01:
 o cemi (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11605

22-01:
 o _D12_ (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=789


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 12-01-2004
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 124 Anetare te rinj
 o 218 Tema te reja
 o 3,961 Postime te reja
 o 15 Sondazhe te reja

----------

